# Atmosfx wkly decoration sale - thru Fri 4/12 - 50% off on "Rising Corpses" projection



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Atmosfx wkly decoration sale - thru Fri 4/12 - 50% off on "Rising Corpses" projection*

Happened to visit AtmosfearFX's website this afternoon to see what was new. I've been thinking about adding their dino projections and still not sure if I want the whole collection of just a few of the scenes and I noticed the banner at the top of the home page:

Weekly Decoration Sale: From now until 12:01pm PST on April 12 (Friday), save 50% on our 'Rising Corpses - Window/Wall' digital decoration!

This is one of the projection scenes (you get 6 in total for $5) from their Sinister Shadows theme, so check out the collection in case you might want to buy the whole set at some time which would be cheaper. But nice savings if you maybe just want this and the Grave Digger for example.

Weekly sale??? hmm. Guess we should be checking in each week to see what's listed! 

https://atmosfx.com


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got one of last years projectors with bluetooth a few weeks ago & was going to post about it here but by the time I bought mine, came here, started to create a thread about it, went back to get the link to it all to put it into the thread THEY WERE GONE!!

So yes, we should be checking each week before they all go back up in price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My guess is since the top website sale banner said it was weekly and I read the details saying it ended Friday, that it may be a Mon-Friday kind of thing for them. I'll definitely be trying to watch now that I saw this. @RCIAG so the special that week was one of their projectors? What kind of discount were they giving? Thinking they won't repeat the same product during sales so good to know.

Like many here I have a few of their DVDs and there are a few projections I'd still like to pick up. I'm tempted to add the current sale one to my projections but will have to walk my yard to see if it's really usable with our yard and landscaping now. Not a big front yard and I use to have great fence space to use but all of our shrubs have since grown and now tower over almost all of it. Might be able to project the zombie hands effectively over some flat-faced tombstones placed in the yard. Most of my tombstones are the celtic shaped cross ones I bought from HomeGoods so not great to project onto. I really loved seeing members' set ups last year of the Grave Digger (not presently on sale) and wish I still had that fence space to project on. With this latest one I could have the zombies coming up out of the bottom of an upper bedroom window but I have other things to use in that space so still not sure about buying this week's. Very nice projections though and I like their digital products because they use a good balance of dark and light for their projections.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It was last years model with bluetooth & it was on sale for $99 (+shipping), that's all I can remember right now. I guess they were trying to get rid of stock before putting the "new & improved 2019" versions of stuff up on the site. I saw bluetooth & went for it. 

I'm at work right now & the box is still sitting on my LR floor so I'll let ya know which model it was later.


----------

